# Spartacus: Gods of the Arena on Starz Jan 21



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Time to update the DVRs. It is not Blood and sand this time.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

armophob said:


> Time to update the DVRs. It is not Blood and sand this time.


Good call. This a 6 episode prequel running 6 consecutive Fridays as you wrote beginning on the 21st.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I just realized this myself. Why would they do a prequel? The storyline going forward would have been awesome. 

I'm wondering now if "Gods of the Arena" is a spin-off and we'll still get new "Blood and Sand" episodes later.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

from http://www.thehdroom.com/news/Spartacus-Season-2-a-Go-Without-Andy-Whitfield/8162

Spartacus Season 2 a Go Without Andy Whitfield
January 07, 2011

As first reported at Entertainment Weekly earlier today, Starz has given a green light to a second season of Spartacus: Blood and Sand despite lead actor Andy Whitfield bowing out of the series after a recurrence of cancer.
By moving forward, the lead role of Spartacus will obviously need to be re-cast. Starz has been working on this effort for several weeks and presumably is getting close to selecting their new leading man by locking in the show's continuation. Producer Rob Tapert told EW that whomever is chosen will be encompassing a slightly different portrayal of Spartacus as the season is no longer set in the ludus as the entirety of season one was.

Starz is expected to make a formal Spartacus Season 2 announcement at the TCA press tour with a spring shoot and early 2012 premiere.

The Spartacus universe will continue on January 21 with the spin-off prequel, Gods of the Arena, debuting exclusively on Starz. Whitfield is expected to appear in the show in a cameo role.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikeny said:


> As first reported at Entertainment Weekly earlier today, Starz has given a green light to a second season of Spartacus: Blood and Sand despite lead actor Andy Whitfield bowing out of the series after a recurrence of cancer.


Bummer... 

But it's good to know that "Blood and Sand" will be back eventually, even though another actor will play Spartacus.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Bummer...
> 
> But it's good to know that "Blood and Sand" will be back eventually, even though another actor will play Spartacus.


Yeah, I can't imagine another actor being Spartacus. Andy was awesome and from I've seen/read he's a good guy off screen. Hope he makes a full recovery.

I have a feeling season 2 is a long way off so I wish we were getting more than only these 6 prequel episodes.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I was googling Jamie Murray the actress who played Lila on Dexter and HG Wells on Warehouse 13. She has a role in the this series, her name Gaia but I think she is only in one episode though.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

armophob said:


> Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?


!rolling


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, this is how great a guy Andy Whitfield is - and I'm NOT being sarcastic.

When his cancer came back, the producers were thinking about holding up the second season (not to be confused with the 'prequel season). Whitfield told them to go ahead and hire another actor to play his role because some 250 people depended on that show for their livelihoods and he didn't want THEM to suffer without work or pay because of HIS illness!

When I heard that, I was first shocked and then just wished I could somehow give this guy an "Attaboy!" for thinking of others like that!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine another actor being Spartacus.


Please not Gerard Butler, please please please not that.
Maybe that guy from Avatar.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Bump for the premiere tonight @ 10 PM!!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

armophob said:


> Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?


Sniped!

But I'll add the picture:








And, no, I don't.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Sniped!
> 
> But I'll add the picture:
> 
> ...


Good shot. "Ahh Scraps is a boy dog."


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Liam McIntyre is assuming Andy's role in Spartacus: Blood and Sand according to IMDB and other sources.

Don't really know who he is and haven't really seen any of his films.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Liam McIntyre is assuming Andy's role in Spartacus: Blood and Sand according to IMDB and other sources.
> 
> Don't really know who he is and haven't really seen any of his films.


Looks like he was in The Pacific series. I don't recognize him. But they were pretty much always covered in mud and blood.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Great premiere! I can't wait to see how Batiatus gets his revenge. The lines these guys are given continue to crack me up. The blindfolded victory was a joke. Impossible. I was not of Lucy Lawless in Season 1. Maybe it's the dark hair, but she looks better this time. Maybe she lost a little weight too.

The Oenomaus story is interesting. I'm sure we'll see how Ashur messes up his leg and of course how Crixus becomes great. Looking forward to episode 2.


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

The wife and I really enjoyed the 1st episode.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Great premiere! I can't wait to see how Batiatus gets his revenge. The lines these guys are given continue to crack me up. The blindfolded victory was a joke. Impossible. I was not of Lucy Lawless in Season 1. Maybe it's the dark hair, but she looks better this time. Maybe she lost a little weight too.
> 
> The Oenomaus story is interesting. I'm sure we'll see how Ashur messes up his leg and of course how Crixus becomes great. Looking forward to episode 2.


I liked the episode but I'm not a huge fan of prequels, at all. What's the point? We know how it ends...


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I liked the episode but I'm not a huge fan of prequels, at all. What's the point? We know how it ends...


Ha. I could never get into Star Wars Episodes 1-3 either. I suppose in this case it's just to quench the audience's lust for sex and violence. It's mostly cheap entertainment as well as trying to throw us a bone as wait for Season 2. The next 5 episodes will fly by.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

So what's the point of having a long drawn out dramatic moment while we wait to hear if Crixus lives or dies when we know he lives since this is a prequel?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> So what's the point of having a long drawn out dramatic moment while we wait to hear if Crixus lives or dies when we know he lives since this is a prequel?


I bet it will be great for those who stored up all the Blood and Sand episodes and haven't got into them yet. They can watch these first.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I bet it will be great for those who stored up all the Blood and Sand episodes and haven't got into them yet. They can watch these first.


Now who would have had the forethought to not watch blood and sand because they knew a prequel was coming out? :lol:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

It's pretty simple, if you don't like prequels then don't watch them.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> So what's the point of having a long drawn out dramatic moment while we wait to hear if Crixus lives or dies when we know he lives since this is a prequel?


True, but I was wondering if Gannicus was going to live.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikeny said:


> True, but I was wondering if Gannicus was going to live.


Well yeah, you don't know if he does or not but the scene I was referring to was the one where Gannicus and Crixus fought and Gannicus clearly won and had his sword to Crixus' throat and Gaia decided whether Crixus lived or died. They made it this long dramatic moment where she decided. It didn't need to be that overly dramatic, we knew what her choice would be.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Well yeah, you don't know if he does or not but the scene I was referring to was the one where Gannicus and Crixus fought and Gannicus clearly won and had his sword to Crixus' throat and Gaia decided whether Crixus lived or died. They made it this long dramatic moment where she decided. It didn't need to be that overly dramatic, we knew what her choice would be.


Well sure. I see your point that there was no tension to any viewer of B&S once Gaia needed to make a decision regarding Crixus. However I don't remember it being as drawn out as you recall.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Well sure. I see your point that there was no tension to any viewer of B&S once Gaia needed to make a decision regarding Crixus. However I don't remember it being as drawn out as you recall.


It was easily 30 seconds to a minute. There was a long pause when the choice was given to Gaia. Don't get me wrong, it doesn't ruin the show but it was a wasted dramatic pause.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It was easily 30 seconds to a minute. There was a long pause when the choice was given to Gaia. Don't get me wrong, it doesn't ruin the show but it was a wasted dramatic pause.


ok, Hey if it was really that long, you could always hit the 30secskip button.

The only reason to watch that I suppose is to see exactly how it plays out, beyond the prerequisite 'thumbs up'.


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

We're enjoying it.


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Anyone know if they are going to repeat these episodes and when? I missed the first few episodes, and would like to start at the beginning. An episode guide by date would be helpful. TIA.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

splish said:


> Anyone know if they are going to repeat these episodes and when? I missed the first few episodes, and would like to start at the beginning. An episode guide by date would be helpful. TIA.


Aren't they all On Demand? Episode guide @ tv.com contains spoilers. If you haven't seen the episodes, don't read the descriptions. It also doesn't talk about repeats.http://www.tv.com/spartacus-gods-of...s: Gods of the Arena&tag=search_results;eps;4


----------

